# My Learnings of 15 years wit IBS



## Vinay Sharma (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi all, I just want to share with you the lessons i learnt after suffering from IBS C for more then 14 years now. It started when I went thru very stressful trauma which gave me OCD(obessesive Compulsive Disorder) chronic along with IBS. I did not know what the hell it was it was only after 10 years that I came to know what I was suffering from. I am on antidepressants 40 mg of prozac, 50 mg of anafranil and 25 mg of amitriplyne. I am taking all this for past 15 years but after taking them I was feeling fine but unfortunatly I did nothing about OCD, never tried to make effort to get rid of it using available therapies. Now as I start to lower my medication dose, the OCD increases and becomes uncontrollable, I fail get propper sleep etc so I have to restart the full dose medication again, My learning is that Anxiety which I get with OCD is the main cause of my problem and I should have taken it seriously to get rid of it with therapies while on medications. So, I want to tell you all that while on medication,using it as cover we should make all efforts to become emotionally normal, thats what I think the more you are mentally stable the less are the symptoms. I am now aggressively making efforts and getting therapies to fight the root cause that is OCD. So it is very important that we first find the main source or cause and then try to rectify it instead of just depending on medicines, I have learnt the hard way and want to share with you this invaluable information . Vinay


----------

